# Boss got me a surprise upgrade



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

2019 Diesel Freightliner, only has 22,000 miles on it.

I'm pretty shocked

That being said, I'm on call this weekend


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

It's a diesel, so have fun with that headache!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> It's a diesel, so have fun with that headache!


Its a pretty tuck but
Their is probably a real good reason it only has 22,000 miles on it....

Pray that the high pressure oil pump never goes out....that runs about 2k and
the truck is down for about 2 weeks..
Pray that the injectors never go bad ....that hurts real deep too..... 😰 😰 😰

I gave my 2000 ford deisel E350 maxi van truck away to my cousins... They are mechanics and
.I just handed them the keys and the title and said have fun, knock yourselves out.... 
They still have it today and its totally out of my hair....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master’s old cube was a Ford 450 diesel. Between the upper end and the front end, it was cheaper to trade it in for a used gasser. Don’t remember the year, early 2000’s. That was a 17’ box.

Nice looking van though! Wish I had that when I worked out of a van! I like the winch!


----------



## Nosh (Feb 5, 2017)

Nice looking van!
We have 4 transit diesels and bought them all new from 2017-2019. All four of them have had a throttle sensor issue. Two of them have had blown ac coils, 1 has had def tank replaced, 1 is in the shop right now because it can’t get over 30km/hr. All of this has happened with less than 70 000km. Boss said he is moving to the Promaster next and I begged him to reconsider.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> Its a pretty tuck but
> Their is probably a real good reason it only has 22,000 miles on it....
> 
> Pray that the high pressure oil pump never goes out....that runs about 2k and
> ...



I had injectors replaced on my '03 Superduty, NOT CHEAP!!! But my fault in my opinion as oil changes were far and few between for a while.

Anyway, 18 years later it still purrs like a kitten.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

With the new emissions crap the salesman talked me out of diesel. Not regretting anything.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> I had injectors replaced on my '03 Superduty, NOT CHEAP!!! But my fault in my opinion as oil changes were far and few between for a while.
> 
> Anyway, 18 years later it still purrs like a kitten.



You are one of the lucky ones,.. I had the 7.3 deizel in that ford truck and it seemed that my deizel was not meant
for service work with constant stops and start ups all day long.. or siting idle not being used for a few months... it all seemed
to take its toll on the truck... .. 

I think they are Great for the open road but not for much else...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

It's mostly retired now. My personal vehicle is now an Expedition. Plus my service van so the Superduty sits a lot. My son borrows it or it gets used monthly to haul trash to the landfill or pull equipment. Still s great truck.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I had an 06 F350 diesel pickup that I bought new. POS money pit. Never again. It baffles me how they can continue to be the number one selling pickup year after year. I am not completely sold on electric vehicles yet, but they are getting closer. Still, Ford will probably not be able to convince me in my lifetime to try one of theirs. How I wish that Toyota or Honda would make a full size pickup that could handle snow plowing.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> .......... How I wish that Toyota or Honda would make a full size pickup that could handle snow plowing.


Why couldn't a tundra handle snow plowing? I've seen plenty with plows on them. Seen plenty of them pulling enclosed work trailers and double scag mower trailers too. Even seen some pulling trailers with excavation equipment.

It sounds like you want the reliability of a Japanese vehicle, but with a diesel engine.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Just search whistlin diesel on YouTube. He was pulling his f450 on a gooseneck with his hilux with the diesel. Before he dropped it 10,000ft.


----------



## JimmyMac (Nov 4, 2015)

What is the website and/or manufacturer of that winch? I like the way it mounts have been looking for one for our box trucks and can't find one we like...


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

JimmyMac said:


> What is the website and/or manufacturer of that winch? I like the way it mounts have been looking for one for our box trucks and can't find one we like...


I'll get you some pictures of it tomorrow


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> It's a diesel, so have fun with that headache!


Yep,it's a $1000.00 bucks ever time you raise the hood up on it


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> You are one of the lucky ones,.. I had the 7.3 deizel in that ford truck and it seemed that my deizel was not meant
> for service work with constant stops and start ups all day long.. or siting idle not being used for a few months... it all seemed
> to take its toll on the truck... ..
> 
> I think they are Great for the open road but not for much else...


Unless you are hauling a heavy load or pulling equipment a diesel is nothing but expensive headache,only way I would buy a diesel is buy one brand new then trade around 75,000 miles for another new one


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> It's mostly retired now. My personal vehicle is now an Expedition. Plus my service van so the Superduty sits a lot. My son borrows it or it gets used monthly to haul trash to the landfill or pull equipment. Still s great truck.


Does it have the 7.3 motor??that was the best motor ford ever made


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

JimmyMac said:


> What is the website and/or manufacturer of that winch? I like the way it mounts have been looking for one for our box trucks and can't find one we like...


Harbor freight probably


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

sparky said:


> Harbor freight probably


Warn. Says so in the pic. Warn=winches.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DDDave said:


> Warn. Says so in the pic. Warn=winches.


My thoughts exactly.

I don't think Warn makes the crane bodies though.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sparky said:


> Does it have the 7.3 motor??that was the best motor ford ever made



No, 6.0 engine. Still humming along at almost 19 years old (less than 280K miles). I guess it will be years before it crosses 300K.


----------

